# East Bay-ish



## exempt (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm looking for a night or two a month of D&D with a mature but fun group (by which I don't mean Book of Vile Darkness).  I'm a grad student in his mid-thirties and enjoy roleplaying just as much as the combat.  I am familiar with 3.x but would love to buff that rust off my knowledge of how it works in practice.  If you have a spot, please drop me a line at:

eden @ berkeley . edu

Please put "D&D" in the subject line; I am a victim of spam.


----------

